# Is there any code on how close a window can be to a masonry fireplace?



## G.Durruty (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm reviewing a plan for a new house and the chimney structure is completely outside and flanked by two windows, which made me wonder on how close they should be to the masonry structure of the fireplace, I looked through IRC 2009 and was not able to find anything about it, so I'm hoping that you guys can help me, by the wat, the House will by built in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2021)

G.Durruty said:


> I'm reviewing a plan for a new house and the chimney structure is completely outside and flanked by two windows, which made me wonder on how close they should be to the masonry structure of the fireplace, I looked through IRC 2009 and was not able to find anything about it, so I'm hoping that you guys can help me, by the wat, the House will by built in Nashville, Tennessee




I would say no.

Why the concern????


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 20, 2021)

See chapter 10 and R1001.11


----------



## G.Durruty (Jan 20, 2021)

the windows shouldn't be touching the masonry that is part of the chimney ( the rest of the house is made out of wood), would you happen to know what is the minimum required distance between the chimney wall and the window?


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2021)

Nothing for the window per se, just to combustible construction....


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 20, 2021)

2015 IRC
R1001.11 Fireplace clearance. Wood beams, joists, studs
and other combustible material shall have a clearance of not
less than 2 inches (51 mm) from the front faces and sides of
masonry fireplaces and not less than 4 inches (102 mm) from
the back faces of masonry fireplaces. The airspace shall not
be filled, except to provide fireblocking in accordance with
Section R1001.12.
Exceptions:
1. Masonry fireplaces listed and labeled for use in contact
with combustibles in accordance with UL 127
and installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s
instructions are permitted to have combustible material
in contact with their exterior surfaces.
2. Where masonry fireplaces are part of masonry or
concrete walls, combustible materials shall not be in
contact with the masonry or concrete walls less than
12 inches (306 mm) from the inside surface of the
nearest firebox lining.
3. Exposed combustible trim and the edges of sheathing
materials such as wood siding, flooring and gypsum
board shall be permitted to abut the masonry
fireplace sidewalls and hearth extension in accordance
with Figure R1001.11, provided such combustible
trim or sheathing is not less than 12 inches
(305 mm) from the inside surface of the nearest firebox
lining.
4. Exposed combustible mantels or trim may be placed
directly on the masonry fireplace front surrounding
the fireplace opening providing such combustible
materials are not placed within 6 inches (152 mm) of
a fireplace opening. Combustible material within 12
inches (306 mm) of the fireplace opening shall not
project more than 1/8 inch (3 mm) for each 1-inch
(25 mm) distance from such an opening.


----------



## G.Durruty (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks to everyone, y'all have been very helpful!


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2021)

We try where we can.


----------

